# Requesting a FISH ID, and tank setup thoughts



## CaCichilds (Apr 10, 2012)

I am always on the look-out for oddball species, either cat fish or cichilds. Especially what is deemed 'slow growers'

In my 20g setup now, (1)Butterfly pleco










I have a Polypterus "endlicheri endlicheri" lil bugger is maybe 2 inches. I think these are one of the most unique polypetrus since they retain external gills. 
















I have 4 panda corys and 4 pygmy corys. My substrate is a coarse white sand mixed with small black gravel. It's spotless with those cories. I keep some driftwood with moss growing on it, a moss-ball, and 1 crypt parva and an amazon sword, which has grown in pretty full.

I recently was at my lfs, and saw something just in called an African wide mouth catfish. it looked like nothing I've seen. It's maybe 2 in as well, but a fat mouth and head. It has these eyes that look like stainless steel, and it's like a creme base color with copper spots. He isn't aggressive, as these pygmy cories would be snacks with ease. The guy who I deal with for my odd ball stuff, said his wholesaler was told it doesn't push 6-8 " full grown. I'm skeptical, but these people aren't the ones who sell u a RTC and say it only needs a 55g, they pretty much say you need 200g+ or a pond. So I take their information with some trust.









** It's not a Giraffe Catfish. It might be a dwarf one but it doesn't really have their pattern or so I'd think. I've never seen a dwarf one myself.

At the end of the day everything is working out really well. I wanted to add either 1 or 2 unique smaller specimen or a school of non nippy fish. I don't want an apisto, or rams. I thought maybe a nice angel, or a single discus?
I would love some ideas. Thanks


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Regarding the catfish ID, I'd recommend posting your photo on Planetcatfish.com. That's where the catfish nerds hang out! If anybody can, they will be able to tell you what you have.

Regarding possible cichlid tank mates, Bolivian Rams would really be your ideal choice - hoping that by Ram you mean German Ram  Discus do much better in groups and have very special requirements - warmer water than most other fish, very frequent water changes, and so on. Plus discus get too large for a 20G. Angels are actually quite nippy. An adult angel would definitely try to take a bite out of those catfish, and if those catfish are secretive now, they would be more so in the presence of an angel. Plus angels really appreciate a higher tank, which a 20g is not.

How about a school of Tetras or some nice life-bearers? You don't have to buy the candy colored man made varieties of the latter, but there are beautiful wild strain color morphs of Xiphophorus helleri. There are also other wild strain dwarf swordtails that are very attractive! Since you are into oddballs, Xiphophorus pygmaeus should be right up your alley! :thumb:


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

There is more than one species of "giraffe catfish."
I'm no expert with catfish species, but it does look like a giraffe cat juvenile to me. The color patterns can be variable.


----------

